# SCS mounted on wall Pictures?



## WarEagle Audio (Jun 26, 2009)

I was hoping someone could post a picture of the SCS mounted horizontally either above or below a plasma/lcd on the wall? SVS appears to be a great company with a very good following amongst all forums. I think I am going to get the STS towers, mount a SCS above the TV, then mount SBS in the surrounds. Not sure on the sub yet though. I appreciate any pictures you can show!


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

http://www.svsound.com/products/speakers/sbs01/big9.htm

This link shows the SCS-01M flanking a flat panel LCD, with the SCS-01 mounted underneath. 

The SCS-01M is mounted here with a single Omni-20, which provides a downward tilt to the speaker. 

The SCS-01 is mounted flush, using the integral keyhole brackets. The SCS-01M can also be mounted in this fashion, if flush (as opposed to tilted) is desired.


----------

